# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Zastawka Eustachiusza-duszności,omdlenia.

## blediks

Witam mam pytanie odnośnie zastawki Eustachiusza -mianowicie:
-wykonano mi badanie ECHOKARDIOGRAFICZNE PRZEZPRZEŁYKOWE,w badaniu tym wyszło iż posiadam bardzo dużą zastawkę Eustiachiusza sięgającą ujścia zatoki wieńcowej(długość kanału ok.1,0-1,1cm.(mój wiek 47 lat)

Objawy-duszności -najczęściej dzieje się to w nocy(omdlenia)
Obecnie jestem po udarze miałam go 3 lata temu - jestem całkowicie sprawną osobą  lecz bardzo dokuczają mi te duszności oraz omdlenia - nie wiem  czym to może być spowodowane (miesiąc temu miałam wykonane szczegółowe badania w szpitalu  uniwersyteckim oddział udarowy -badania te niczego nie wykazały by było ze mną coś nie tak wszystkie parametry wyszły dobrze  po tym udarze z 2008roku)
Więc gdzie  powinnam się teraz udać -byłam już u kilku kardiologów ale żadnej pomocy -zażywam leki akard.

Jestem osobą niepalącą,nie spożywam alkoholu.

Proszę o pomoc gdzie mogę się teraz udać  by ktoś mi pomógł ,gdzie powinnam się leczyć ,jakie powinnam wykonać badania ?(jestem z Olkusza)

----------

